# How to get USB-OTG to work in Moto G ??



## mikael_schiffer (May 25, 2014)

Not this one
*encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4KoAem6AkWfMCZyglgxoHmo74GHs7x9nzeZrcqf_mrU5l9NGkNA

but this one
*encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTPlwN9rLnbOWjnXqvq8A-sA7hxSCFloZ_CkF08gQ3LMA56WkitFQ

I looked around the internet and it seems you need to use a paid software to get OTG functionality. i just got my OTG cable from Flipkart and its not being detected at all. Some Indian users on Youtube are using the same cable on MotoG without any paid software. What sorcery is this???

Plij halp


----------



## ankush28 (May 25, 2014)

Biggest phail - Not giving proper title to thread -.-

OTG should work without any paid softwares on Moto G.
To use pen drives you *must* format them into *FAT32* file journaling system.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 26, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Biggest phail - Not giving proper title to thread -.-
> 
> OTG should work without any paid softwares on Moto G.
> To use pen drives you *must* format them into *FAT32* file journaling system.






Are you using 4.4 OS ?

some other forum users also facing issue with 4.4 KK

*forums.motorola.com/posts/b0d3e54f57


----------



## ariftwister (May 26, 2014)

Very confusing title.
OTG is short for On The Go.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

He is trolling 
maha troll hei re tu babua


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2014)

1. connect the flash drive with otg cable to the phone
2. go to settings -> storage.
3. click Mount SD card under "USB Storage"


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. connect the flash drive with otg cable to the phone
> 2. go to settings -> storage.
> 3. click Mount SD card under "USB Storage"


It mounts automatically whenever you plug flash storage!


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> It mounts automatically whenever you plug flash storage!



The same is going to work with Nexus 5 as well?


----------



## ZTR (May 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> The same is going to work with Nexus 5 as well?



Yes but you need root and stickmount if you are on stock


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Yes but you need root and stickmount if you are on stock





$hadow said:


> The same is going to work with Nexus 5 as well?



You can also use File commander with its OTG plugin  (without Root)


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Yes but you need root and stickmount if you are on stock



Nexus and without rooting do not look good together

- - - Updated - - -



ankush28 said:


> You can also use File commander with its OTG plugin  (without Root)



Thanks mate


----------



## ankush28 (May 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Nexus and without rooting do not look good together



I agree with this :beer:


----------



## $hadow (May 26, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> I agree with this :beer:


----------



## kkn13 (May 28, 2014)

i had the same issue with nexus 5,7 and moto e apparently some otg cables refuse to work with stock android devices strangely
same cable worked fine on note 2 and s3,best thing is to try it in store before buying

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Nexus and without rooting do not look good together
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



just curious did this work for you? i would like to give it a go if so


----------



## ankush28 (May 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i had the same issue with nexus 5,7 and moto e apparently some otg cables refuse to work with stock android devices strangely
> same cable worked fine on note 2 and s3,best thing is to try it in store before buying


Because all phones you mentioned does not support mounting flash storage natively. To test OTG cables use mouse or keyboard if it works then something else is wrong.

Then try File commander!
PS- don't forget to format drive into FAT32 file journaling system.


----------



## $hadow (May 28, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> i had the same issue with nexus 5,7 and moto e apparently some otg cables refuse to work with stock android devices strangely
> same cable worked fine on note 2 and s3,best thing is to try it in store before buying
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Just wait for a few days I am surely gonna give it a try


----------



## kkn13 (May 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Because all phones you mentioned does not support mounting flash storage natively. To test OTG cables use mouse or keyboard if it works then something else is wrong.
> 
> Then try File commander!
> PS- don't forget to format drive into FAT32 file journaling system.



it worked with my friends otg cable which he brought from usa so it has the ability to read not write but its strange when a samsung can read it but stock droids cannot
i used nexus media importers old version(which used to be free) to test though it doesnt have alot of features etc in the old free version so im considering getting a different app and cable


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> it worked with my friends otg cable which he brought from usa so it has the ability to read not write but its strange when a samsung can read it but stock droids cannot
> i used nexus media importers old version(which used to be free) to test though it doesnt have alot of features etc in the old free version so im considering getting a different app and cable



Google has locked feature of writing flash storage! Moto G runs stock android and I can read as well as write flash storage B-)


----------



## kkn13 (May 29, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Google has locked feature of writing flash storage! Moto G runs stock android and I can read as well as write flash storage B-)



nice, maybe in a few months ill switch to cyanogenmod or something
any idea why nexus has write restriction though


----------



## hsr (May 30, 2014)

OP, start using proper thread titles or next time it wont be a warning. [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION]


----------



## powerhoney (May 30, 2014)

hsr said:


> OP, start using proper thread titles or next time it wont be a warning. [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION]



+1000 to this!!!


----------

